# Gemballa Avalanche Roadster GTR 600 Porsche 997 Turbo!!!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Now THIS is a PORSCHE done proper-like!*
I don't give a fudge what nobody says... I would be hard-pressed deciding between this and ANY supercar, given the overall drive-ability, gorgeous, exotic and purposeful body work and of course exclusivity:


















*Nicest asses this side of a Brazilian!* :yikes:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

that looks terrible!!! How do these people sleep at night knowing they have butchered a perfectly good car?!
ick!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Not feeling this one. The rear end is fuggin' ugly.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

*Rauh Welt*

Rauh Welt makes the sickest Porsches...no contest.

http://www.0-60mag.com/news/2010/03/rauh-welt-mega-gallery/

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=570425

I would take any car in these threads over ANY 997

P.S. You're welcome


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Couple things wrong with it:

The top has gone missing.
The manual shifter has gone missing.
The interior is the color of baby puke.
The side skirts were pulled off a Civic body kit.

Other than that, its OK.


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

engine/power specs?


----------

